# Hello all!



## SouthernHaunter (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello everyone,

My name is John. I go by "cowanj" on the other forum. I am happy to be joining the HauntForum. I have been home haunting for over five years and I enjoy it very much. I have been a Halloween fan since childhood. Like many of you I spend many months a year working on Halloween. I live in Daphne, AL (gulf coast). I have recently register southernhaunters.com - I am not sure what I am going to do with it yet. I would like to connect with other haunters and Halloween junkies around me. It seems everyone has groups but I have not found anyone around here that is geeked out about Halloween like most of us are - hopefully there are some in this community. 

Hello All!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HauntForum, John!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi John! Big geek here! To bad I'm so far away from you. Do you have any pictures of your place?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum John!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, SH.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Southern!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You are definitely southern...you put "the" in front of "HauntForum".


I am from south Louisiana....we put "the" in front of everything.
"Well, I gotta go to the "the" Albertson's for some milk." 

Welcome to the HauntForum. I am sure you'll find somebody in your region that likes Halloween as much as the rest of us. 
(waiting eagerly for pics of your haunt)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome SouthernHaunter! I feel your pain...not many "halloween geeks" in my location either. Hope you find a group close to you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and







to the forum.

you've come to the right place. we're all halloween fanatics here!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

welcome to the darkside, we have cookies!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome. For those of us in the south... I need to go to the Bi-lo. lol


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey & Welcome!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum SH!


----------

